# Making better film negatives



## Estilo Printing (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello everyone - I was trying to burn my own screens and I purchased some vellum sheets and I also picked up a Canon Ink Jet printer, it's a Pro 9000 Mark II. 

The problem is that my film negatives are not coming out dark enough and when I try to wash out the image, all of the emulsion washes out because the film negative didn't block out the light.

I've tried messing with the printer settings but I'm having no luck. Could anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## tomdidthis (Feb 14, 2015)

A could of things to try:

1, in printer properties change paper type to premium, and print settings to 'best photo'. Canon may use slightly different terms but they will be similar.

If that fails go to your design software and make sure all your channels are as follows 

C 100%
M 100%
Y 100%
K 100%

If that fails print the same positive twice and overlay them, this will effectively double the opacity of the ink.


----------



## aaronwins88 (Oct 8, 2014)

i just run the film positive through the printer twice. Works great


----------

